# Easement by Necessity???



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

I'd say talk to a real estate attorney first with experience getting EGLE permits. If there's already access, even though that access is very expensive or not ideal, you won't be able to get an easement by necessity. Probably the easiest and cheapest way to get workable vehicle access is to buy it from a neighbor. Get their permission (written with a letter of intent or purchase agreement for the easement) in place BEFORE you buy the property.

Nothing that goes through the government, either EGLE or the courts, goes quickly. You're talking a couple years of work and probably $20-50k in legal and other fees.


----------

